# Official Group Buy - Revised Millett-Hybrid PCB



## n_maher

[size=large]*THE ORDERING PHASE OF THIS GROUP BUY IS NOW CLOSED* [/size]
 This is a group buy for the revised Millett-Hybrid PCB's. This project was started in an effort to add some parts flexibility to the original Millett-Hybrid headphone amplifier. For information or to ask additional questions about the revision process please use this thread. For images of the final board please see this post . A parts list and additional information can be found at this site . Please note that as of 5/6 the parts list has not been finalized, I'll update this thread when it has been 100% confirmed.

 If you would like to participate in this group buy please post a reply that indicates the number of boards you wish to purchase and also send me a Private Message with the title "Millett-Hybrid PCB Group-Buy".

 Please include the following in the body of the message:

 1. The number of boards you wish to purchase
 2. Your *full name and mailing address *
 3. Paypal email address

 Paypal payments only please!

 [edit1]US and European orders will be accepted by me, distribution for the folks across the pond will be handled by another Head-Fi member. These regions will still be on a paypal only basis.

 [edit2]Asian and orders from down under are now being accepted and will be distributed by skyskraper. You folks will have slightly different payment protocols which will be determined based on the # of orders for your region. 

 Preliminary pricing estimates indicate that the boards should not cost more that $15. Two rounds of paypal payments will be requested. The first will cover the boards and initial shipping with the second covering final packaging and shipping costs. I'd estimate that the total cost per board will be under $20 with everything included, however, that's just an estimate. In all likelyhood it will be less.

 The ordering phase of this group buy will run until noon (EST) Friday, May 20th. 

 Nate


----------



## pabbi1

I'd like 2 boards.


----------



## cetoole

I will say 2 for now, thanks guys.


----------



## rreynol

What the hell, I'm in for 1.


----------



## Nisbeth

Two please. PM sent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 /U.


----------



## IEATTEFLON

Is there a list of recommended vendors that sell all the required components? BOM?


----------



## Buzzerbro

3 boards please.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


 Is there a list of recommended vendors that sell all the required components? BOM? 
 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_A parts list and additional information can be found at Shellbrook Labs . Please note that as of 5/6 the parts list has not been finalized, I'll update this thread when it has been 100% confirmed._

 

Nate


----------



## n_maher

In this post I will track the ordering phase:

*Note that you will not be included on this list until I have received a PM from you. If you do not see your name listed here w/in 48hrs of sending me a PM please resend the message. *

Head-Fi Id / # of boards / PM w/ all info received

 n_maher / 10 / yes 
 ppabi1 / 2 / yes
 cetoole / 2 / yes
 rreynol / 2 / yes (revised)
 Nisbeth / 3 / yes (revised)
 Buzzerbro / 3 / yes
 comabereni / 3 / yes (revised)
 guzzler / 1 / yes - EURO distribution hub 
 USER NAME: / 5 / yes (revised)
 shiggins / 4 / yes (revised)
 CedMan / 5 / yes
 Magsy / 3 / yes
 individual6891 / 2 / yes
 MisterX / 2 / yes
 Unclewai / 2 / yes
 Eric S. / 1 / yes
 dsavitsk / 2 / yes (revised)
 bbm3 / 2 / yes (revised)
 Michael Auchter / 2 / yes (revised)
 evo_lution / 2 / yes
 AtomBoy / 5 / yes (revised)
 nikongod / 1 / yes
 dreamnid / 1 / yes
 drewd / 10 / yes
 Ob3ron / 1 / yes
 Porksoda / 2 / yes
 steinchen / 6 / yes (revisedx2)
 mike2908 / 4 / yes (revised)
 SpinningAround / 4 / yes (revised)
 dgardner / 2 / yes
 peepoo / 1 / yes
 HiGHFLYiN9 / 2 / yes (revised)
 ucbEE / 3 / yes (revised)
 meat01 / 2 / yes (revised)
 sbelyo / 1 / yes
 stackofhay / 2 / yes
 shiroz / 2 / yes
 jeffreyj900 / 3 / yes (revised)
 skyskraper / 3 / yes *asia/aussie GB hub* (revised)
 phobus / 2 / yes
 Finch&Music / 3 / yes (revised)
 jerb / 1 / yes
 Pappucho / 2 / yes
 nobuoa / 2 / yes
 BradJudy / 1 / yes
 Tyll Hertsens / 3 / yes
 ottopig / 6 / yes (revised)
 dr_digits / 1 / yes
 ble0t / 2 / yes
 headchange4u / 1 / yes
 JWFokker / 2 / yes
 aeroes / 2 / yes
 Secret Squirrel / 2 / yes
 Botch / 3 / yes (revised)
 roibm / 1 / yes
 andante / 1 / yes
 SHLim / 5 / yes (revised x2)
 Voodoochile / 2 / yes
 Vladco / 2 / yes
 shut85 / 2 / yes
 .: ZMN :. / 1 / yes
 diskostu / 2 / yes
 bg4533 / 2 / yes
 NOTHINGness / 3 / yes
 tezzla / 2 / yes
 04BluMach / 2 / yes
 Jaypetermen / 1 / yes
 endia / 2 / yes
 Suezo / 1 / yes
 dviswa / 2 / yes (revised)
 rmx / 1 / yes
 blip / 1 / yes
 Nospam / 2 / yes
 djwkjp / 3 / yes 

 Total = over 160... 

 To be continuously updated.


----------



## comabereni

TWO


----------



## n_maher

We appear to have a European GB coordinator - bring on the foreign orders!


----------



## USER NAME:

I'll take 3


----------



## phobus

2 boards please. Thanks.


----------



## shiggins

Two please.

 s.


----------



## CedMan

I will get FIVE please, I'm in Canada tho if that's ok.


----------



## individual6891

*[size=x-large]2[/size]*


----------



## Magsy

I'll have 3 please!

 I can do Euro distro if required.

 Thanks


----------



## Erik S.

1 board please


----------



## Unclewai

I will take 2


----------



## MisterX

Two... thanks


----------



## dsavitsk

I have no use for this. I already have a Millett that I almost never use anymore. I'll take 2.


----------



## bbm3

One please. PM sent

 Thanks
 -Bill


----------



## evo_lution

2 please PM sent.


----------



## AtomBoy

Count me in for 2 boards, please.

 No, make that 5! Yes, 5 boards!

 When they're gone, they're gone, right?


----------



## dreamnid

I'd like to order 1 board please


----------



## drewd

Ten for me!


----------



## Ob3ron

1 for me in Atlantic Canada.


----------



## mike2908

2 for me -> if you ship to Germany <- pleeeeease.

 tnx for your fantastic work..


----------



## steinchen

1 board please


----------



## nikongod

you got pm.


----------



## SpinningAround

2 please. If you can ship to Australia I would be grateful, otherwise to my parent's place in the UK.


----------



## dgardner

Two please.


----------



## multibit16

I'd like 1 if there is anybody in the UK doing a group buy, I don't use paypal
 PM sent

 Cheers!

 Leo


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

[size=xx-large]1[/size]


----------



## ucbEE

Two please. This is my first group buy!


----------



## meat01

I would like to purchase [size=medium]1 board[/size] please.

 Thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## sbelyo

One please....

 I PM'd you with details...


----------



## jeffreyj900

2 Please


----------



## ShiroZ

2 please!


----------



## stackofhay

2 please, PM sent

 Thanks


----------



## skyskraper

what do non US or EU people do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you want someone to take care of .au and .asia and other places, i'm happy to do it


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyskraper* 
_what do non US or EU people do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you want someone to take care of .au and .asia and other places, i'm happy to do it_

 

YGPM


----------



## Finch&Music

I buy two boards. I will PM you for further information.

 Thanks for all the effort and I am looking forward at building one. 

 Greetings


----------



## n_maher

Thanks to a generous offer by skyskraper asian and austrailian orders can now be accepted. Payment details for these orders are not 100% ironed out but will be determined prior to the close of the ordering phase.


----------



## klappar

Anyone willing to relay European paypal <-> bank transfer payments? No paypal possible for me...


----------



## steinchen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klappar* 
_Anyone willing to relay European paypal <-> bank transfer payments? No paypal possible for me..._

 

should be no problem, where are you from (country) ? you got no infos in your public profile. bank transfers within one country are much cheaper than transfers abroad.


----------



## 00940

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *steinchen* 
_should be no problem, where are you from (country) ? you got no infos in your public profile. bank transfers within one country are much cheaper than transfers abroad._

 

Unless you are in the European Monetary Union (eurozone). Then cost is the same for a transfer abroad or between two different banks in the same country


----------



## n_maher

*In an effort to ensure that this group buy is legit and in conformance with Head-Fi's rules I've asked a moderator (not rickcr since he has stated that he is no longer a mod) to review the group buy as it is set up and comment on anything that they see that might be "grey area" practices. Orders will continue to be taken while the review is underway. It is expected that the review will be complete in time for the ordering phase to be completed on May 20th. *


----------



## n_maher

The issue is *not* rickcr. A legitamite concern has been raised as to whether or not this type of group buy is "legal" or "fair" under the current Head-Fi rules. I have contacted the appropriate parties to ensure that everything is on the up and up. I am fairly certain that it is and therefore assume that we'll be back up and running in short order. Howver, I firmly believe in playing by the rules so I'll update this thread as soon as I know anything.

 Nate


----------



## AtomBoy

Oh, Man, I am bummed. I'm new here and I was really looking forward to building this amp.

 I read the XMoy thread (now closed) and I gather that the objections to this Group Buy are A) sombodys making a profit and B) it's not really DIY if you don't design and build it your self. 

 As for objection A- this group buy seems like a really lousy way to make money. Sort of like, "How do you make a small fortune in racing? Start with a large one."

 As for B- I would love one day to design and build the AtomBoy special, but I don't have the skills yet. I've been learning a lot from this forum and I'm hoping to learn more by borking up, then fixing this cool Millet. 

 Is it really DIY if you don't wrap your own caps using bees wax you gathered yourself?

 We are all standing on the shoulders of giants and I want to thank the giants that have gotten things this far. I hope this gets worked out soon.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AtomBoy* 
_We are all standing on the shoulders of giants and I want to thank the giants that have gotten things this far. _

 

Amen to that. And fear not, I'm 99% sure that what I'm trying to do here is well within the rules, but I'd rather be certain than sorry.

 Nate


----------



## dsavitsk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_Amen to that. And fear not, I'm 99% sure that what I'm trying to do here is well within the rules, but I'd rather be certain than sorry._

 

Can you fill us in on what your concern might be?


----------



## n_maher

Sure, my concern is that I'm operating a group buy that might violate one of Head-Fi's rules, speficially whether or not this qualifies as an action that should be handled by a "Member of the Trade" or in the Mall-Fi section of the boards. It certainly does not appear to be the case but I'd much rather take the time to check things out thoroughly. 

 The ordering phase will continue now, and the moderator review of the process should be complete in time for the close of the ordering phase on May 20th. It would appear as if this not affect things one bit.

 Have a good night folks!

 Nate


----------



## Edwood

Are you f#cking kidding me? 

 Is this in reference to whether or not any Group Buy for DIY PCB's is to be permitted or not, or just Peter Millet's design?

 -Ed


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Are you f#cking kidding me?

 Is this in reference to whether or not any Group Buy for DIY PCB's is to be permitted or not, or just Peter Millet's design?

 -Ed_

 

My concern lies only with this Group Buy, I'm not going to get involved with what anyone other than myself is involved in. 

 When you've been called the things I was and been accused of the type of activities that I was the only recourse is to prove, without a doubt to people, that my intentions are legitamite and that everything Drew and I have done is above board. I think that it's pretty clear that they are, but I want anyone who comes across this thread to feel 100% comfortable about participating. I do not wish to give a detailed financial analysis to the public about this project but if that's what people want to see I'll gladly show how much money Drew and I have dumped into it, NONE OF WHICH WE WANT OR EXPECT BACK. This started out as fun, it has become un-fun, I hope that it will swing back towards the other side of the fence soon.

 So that's it, the whole ball of wax, sorry that it's been so public and that my response seems so over the top. I feel I've been left with little choice. I would ask that other members kindly refrain from continuing this discussion in this thread as it really doesn't belong here. I'd like to keep this thread focused on the group-buy ordering phase. Also, I greatly appreciate the PM's of support that folks have offered. In a few days time I hope to have forgotten this whole affair.

 Nate


----------



## klappar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *steinchen* 
_should be no problem, where are you from (country) ? you got no infos in your public profile. bank transfers within one country are much cheaper than transfers abroad._

 

I'm in Estonia, an EU bank transfer would be fine for me.


----------



## rickcr42

Quote:


 Are you f#cking kidding me? 

 Is this in reference to whether or not any Group Buy for DIY PCB's is to be permitted or not, or just Peter Millet's design? 
 

For clarity and NOT open for discussion which is also also against the rules under thread crapping or derailling the original intention of the thread i will respond in this thread.

 Yes I resigned as moderator and so everything I said was as a member and not head-fi policy.And it IS my right as a member in good standing to say what i said though maybe I was cut more slack than some having been one of the moderators of the dIY forum since the inception.

 you all may also notice that it still says "moderator" next to my name.Well it was being processed to drum me out,pardes,nammers,rock throwing,the whole deal but since I was banging back and forth between the open forums and the mod forum on this very topic there was a halt so I could still have access and state my case AND I was going to habit (has been a while) and actually moderating in other areas so it was assumed i had changed my mind.

 NO....yes.....maybe....I don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 either way I have suggested some changes that will bring clarity and close all the gaps and gray areas that it is _my personal opinion_ are not only required but way overdue here.
 The DIY forum has drifted into a DIY Mall and that is fine too but only if split off and in it's own place and with full disclosure is my opinion.Not Head-Fi's,not Jude's,Not the other mods but solely my opinion.And as a member in good standing I am entitled to have an opinion just like anyone else. 

 My thought is separation of the "group buy" and with pre-approval

 separation of the permanant pc boards for sale,and these are not "group buys" as intent but products leading directly to member sites with not set amounts but open ended and perpetual sales

 and finally all of the "group" designs which end up in the sale of a pc board for sale whether by the group or not will also need pre-approval and proof that the person owning the rights has given permission _before_ any board design is engaged in.Not the present "hey gang,let's make a board of xxx design" and then just running with it.

 none of these recommendations will effect any single legtimate use of the forums nor will they stand in the way of things being as they are now.it will just segregate each into a category instead of the present DIY umbrella which has become more product oriented than it is DIY which is and alwasy has meant a one of project for personal use.Board being offered for _sale_ and then the additional build threads that come with it added to the intial design threads is damn near all you see in this forum anymore and that has chased many who once posted here regularly and that to me is a shame because there should be room for all but not just a select few who are more into the production end of DIY taking over the forums here.

 easy fix just requiring a model and someone wanting to implement the changes.Again this is only ME speaking and not head-fi policy but i though some clarity was needed.

 Will i be moderator ?

 toss up at this time and this post is as member but as a moderator i will say this once :

 I did not post this as a topic open for discussion but purely for reasons of clarity so there is no mystery as to where things stand.As of this moment in time it is between as it was and possible in a flux stage and _maybe_ with some changes down the road.
 for the purpose of this thread I will make the call as mod and say proceed as you were because to do otherwise would be very unfair to the participants.and i include all in that statement-those in the loop and any who are trying to purchase a pc board.

 hopefully this helps resolve some of your questions

 Rick out


NO DISCUSSION ON THIS GUYS ! I'M SERIOUS !


----------



## n_maher

This is not discussion - this is an update.

 I will forward my personal communications with Peter Millett to all of the moderators of the DIY forum along with Jude. I believe that these emails will asuage the fears of any moderator that this effort was undertaken without Pete's complete and total blessing. Furthermore I have re-confirmed this with Pete as of today.

 I would appreciate it if one of the Mods would post or PM me with whatever approval is required on or before May 20th so that we can conduct the group buy accordingly. As I've stated before, I have no problem playing by the rules and would like this group buy to be able used as a model for the ethical conduct of group buys in the future.

 Nate


----------



## rickcr42

You are cool to proceed on this one Nate (rick the mod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 My post was only for clarity and to get this particulr thread back on track and not about the "other" thread.
 anything that changes or even if will only about from here forward and any new projects.Not this which to be fair is far too along to mess with and would serve no one to even try.
 i am not about vindictive or punsihing just rying for some balance and firness fo everyone on all levels...as usual this is not personal and never was and me and nate are both cool with it so chill people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 cheers

 rickeraptor


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rickcr42* 
_You are cool to proceed on this one Nate (rick the mod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

Nonetheless the information has been submitted for your (and the other mods) review.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rickcr42* 
_me and nate are both cool with it so chill people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yup, it's all good.

 Nate


----------



## jerb

so can i put an order for one board in right now? or do i have to post again on may 20th?







 if i can place an order right now im in for one (1) board


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jerb* 
_so can i put an order for one board in right now? or do i have to post again on may 20th?






 if i can place an order right now im in for one (1) board_

 

Just this one post is fine, no need to do anything on May 20th. Please send me a PM with the required information (name, address, paypal ID, # of boards) and your name will be added to the list in post #9 on the first page.


----------



## dviswa

Hi Folks,

 I am trying to make up my mind. Can you point me toward some review however minimal it might be, just so I can get an idea how it sounds.

 Thanks.


----------



## drewd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dviswa* 
_I am trying to make up my mind. Can you point me toward some review however minimal it might be, just so I can get an idea how it sounds._

 

Here is what I wrote about the first proto that I built, using pretty much the stock parts that Pete recommended. I'm still listening to it, 6 to 8 hours a day with Beyer DT880s. The production board is functionally identical.

 -Drew


----------



## Pappucho

I'm interested in at least two boards. 

 Thanks!


----------



## multibit16

Any UK buyers willing to kindly order one extra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I don't use paypal but could pay by cheque or postal order


----------



## nobuoa

I'd like two please.


----------



## roibm

1(one) board for me please. thank you.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

We're starting to make our own version of these, we'll make maybe 20/month. I really don't need one of these.

 May I have 3, please.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* 
_May I have 3, please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Absolutely! Although I must admit that I'm as excited to see Head-Fi's Millett amp as I am to get mine cased up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*On an unrelated note, everyone needs to remember to send me a PM containing the required information (see post #1) prior to the close of the ordering phase. Preferably, much sooner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.* 

 Thanks!

 Nate


----------



## BradJudy

Count me in for one (PM sent). I have wanted to try something with tubes sometime and this seems like a nice baby step.


----------



## ottopig

Four (4) PCBs should allow for a lot of tweaking, A/B comps of components, and the inevitable goofs...

 I've PM'ed my details.

 Thanks to everyone who helped put this effort together.

 Ottopig


----------



## aeroes

May I request BOM?


----------



## IEATTEFLON

I think its been posted but what I really want to see is a source for alternative suppliers of compatible components for the amp.


----------



## dr_digits

2 for me. PM sent. Thanks


----------



## ble0t

I'll take 1 please. Thanks!


----------



## meat01

Quote:


 May I request BOM? 
 

In the other Pete Millet thread (on the last few pages) Drewd or N_Maher said that they would try to provide a BOM and assembly instructions on their website before May 20. I believe there is a partial BOM on their web site now http://hybrid.fluidlight.com/


----------



## drewd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IEATTEFLON* 
_I think its been posted but what I really want to see is a source for alternative suppliers of compatible components for the amp._

 

That should be completed today. I've got about half of it done. It will be on the web at http://hybrid.fluidlight.com. And, of course, I'm always happy to update or add to anything on that page, so keep that in mind!

 -Drew


----------



## Finch&Music

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drewd* 
_That should be completed today. I've got about half of it done. It will be on the web at http://hybrid.fluidlight.com. And, of course, I'm always happy to update or add to anything on that page, so keep that in mind!

 -Drew_

 

Is it possible to add the possible lead space specifications for the capacitors? That would be convenient when searching for this components.

 Greetings


----------



## headchange4u

What the heck. I'll take 1 board.


----------



## n_maher

Hey folks, just figured I'd pass along some good news. Now that we're past 100 boards the pricing is looking even better than originally estimated. It would appear that the board costs should easily be under $10/ea. including the shipping from the manufacturer to me and fabrication time is currently estimated at 2 weeks. I'm not planning any vacations until July so my turn-around should be pretty quick as well.

 Shipping in the U.S. should be $1.36 for up to 5 boards. (first class mail plus packaging) 
 Shipping in the U.K. should be approximately $5 (including shipping from me to guzzler, and then his shipping costs to individuals). All payments will be made through me to save on fees.
 Shipping in the Asian/Aus region should also be approximately $5 and this payment will be handled directly by skyskraper for ease of transfer. 

 Please note that in order to keep costs down I'm not going to ship anything other than the large packages with insurance or confirmation. 

 That's it for now.

 Nate


----------



## cetoole

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_Hey folks, just figured I'd pass along some good news. Now that we're past 100 boards the pricing is looking even better than originally estimated. It would appear that the board costs should easily be under $10/ea. including the shipping from the manufacturer to me and fabrication time is currently estimated at 2 weeks. I'm not planning any vacations until July so my turn-around should be pretty quick as well.

 Shipping in the U.S. should be $1.36 for up to 5 boards. (first class mail plus packaging) 
 Shipping in the U.K. should be approximately $5 (including shipping from me to guzzler, and then his shipping costs to individuals). All payments will be made through me to save on fees.
 Shipping in the Asian/Aus region should also be approximately $5 and this payment will be handled directly by skyskraper for ease of transfer. 

 Please note that in order to keep costs down I'm not going to ship anything other than the large packages with insurance or confirmation. 

 That's it for now.

 Nate_

 

Wow, thats great. Didn't realise that we had so many people already.


----------



## JWFokker

I'd like 2. Just tell me where to send the money.


----------



## klappar

Please, any Europeans willing to order 2 extra boards and remail them to me, send me an PM. I'll pay by EU bank transfer. Thanks.


----------



## Secret Squirrel

I would like to purchase (2) boards please


----------



## Botch

1 Board for me. Thanks for all the hard work.

 Botch


----------



## steinchen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *klappar* 
_Please, any Europeans willing to order 2 extra boards and remail them to me, send me an PM. I'll pay by EU bank transfer. Thanks._

 

np, I'll do

 n_maher, please increase my order from 1 to 4 (I'll take an extra pcb, too)


----------



## aeroes

2 boards please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 PM Sent!


----------



## n_maher

I probably should have stated this before, but did not think of it until someone PM'd me about it. The information that individuals provide me in the PM will be treated as "personal and confindental" and will not be shared with anyone. I am the only one with access to the order database that I have created and it is not stored online in anyway, shape or form. No one has contacted me asking about this information, for the record. The only information about an individual's order that will be made public is in post #9 and is used only as a reference for people to make sure that I have got their order right.

 Your humble group buy servant,

 Nate


----------



## andante

One board for me.

 PM sent.

 Thanks to organizers for all the work and expense required to bring this project to fruition.


----------



## SHLim

Will take 2.

 PM sent.

 Thanks,
 Sam


----------



## Vladco

I'm for 2 boards


----------



## shut85

im in for 2 boards


----------



## rreynol

I'd like to bump my request up to 2 boards.


----------



## evo_lution

I'd like to bump my request up to 3 boards please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks
 evo_lution


----------



## jeffreyj900

I'd like to bump my request from 2 to 3 boards as well


----------



## ucbEE

I think I will join in the festivities and bump my order from 2 to 3 as well, if it isn't too much trouble.


----------



## mike2908

more, more, more.
 I´m the next who wants to bump from 2 to 4 boards please.


----------



## .: ZMN :.

I'd like 1 please...

 (PM sent)


----------



## diskostu

I would like 2 boards.

 Thanks


----------



## comabereni

Please change my order from [size=medium]*2*[/size] to [size=xx-large]3[/size].

 Thanks.


----------



## n_maher

Another update from the "Good News" department - as we cruise toward the 150 mark the price of the board keeps going down.

 Currently it looks like the board price, shipped to me will be under $7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Final shipping prices to the US and beyond are in flux as I try to find the cheapest, still acceptable padded envelopes. My goal is now to at least the US/Candian shipping prices fixed before the close of the ordering phase to simplify the billing process and save people on Paypal fees, here's to hoping!

 And I spent a good deal of time listening to one of my prototypes this past weekend and for the money this is an amazing little amp. It has aboslutely fantastic synergy with my Grado 225s. I've also ran it briefly in a preamp config along with a PPA V2 and that was quite the killer combo regardless of headphone choice.

 3 days to get those orders in folks, not that I want to deal with any more boards but...

 Nate


----------



## Nisbeth

That sounds good Nate. Please change my order from 2 to 3 boards as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 /U.

 PS: Don't know what everyone else thinks, but I think the USPS global priority envelopes are the simplest and easiest solution for shipping boards overseas. I know they are not padded, but IME it's not really a problem. If I'm not mistaken, these boards fit in the smallest size which costs something like $6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Maybe MisterX has some experiences with shipping boards around the world that he'd be willing to share


----------



## individual6891

Do you have a list of price breaks? eg @ 200 @ 250 etc


----------



## USER NAME:

Please change my order from 3 to 5. Thanks!


----------



## drewd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *individual6891* 
_Do you have a list of price breaks? eg @ 200 @ 250 etc_

 

It's a little tricky because Nate's trying to account for postage and the tooling charge, but the per board price drops by around 5 cents for ever ten above 150 and then around 3 cents per ten after 200. So it's not going to take a sudden plunge in price at any particular point - it's kind of a |1/x| plot and we're out in the flat range. The difference between 150 boards and 375 boards is about 50 cents. The difference between 25 boards and 150 boards is about $8.40.

 -Drew


----------



## bg4533

I want 2 boards. Sending PM now.


----------



## SHLim

Please increase mine from 2 to 3.

 Thanks,
 Sam


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

If you could bump me from [size=small]1[/size] to [size=large]2[/size] Nate, thanks!!


----------



## n_maher

With all the revised orders (which are fine, btw) I would ask that everyone please take a moment before noon Friday to double check that I have your quantity right in this post . This is basically the master list that I'm using to track quantities and information. As far as I know it is current as of 9pm (EST) today, 5/17.

 As far as the quantity/price break relationship goes I think Drew handled that well, but if there's any significant savings to be had I'll bump my quantity as much as I can afford to realize as much as we can. I'll be weighing the boards tomorrow to make sure that my preliminary shipping prices are accurate.

 Nate


----------



## skyskraper

add one more to mine pls nate


----------



## SpinningAround

Mmm I think I would like to have 4 boards now... an extra 2 please 

 Cheers,

 Alex


----------



## bbm3

Please change my order from 1 to 2 (PM sent)

 Thanks
 BBM3


----------



## NOTHINGness

Send 3 boards my way.


----------



## n_maher

Each board weighs approx. 2oz. = .37 + .23(2) = $0.83
 Padded Envelope = $.99 (max)

 So in the US shipping for one board will be $1.82
 Each additional board will be an extra $0.46.

 The boards are quite a bit heavier than I expected, a tribute to their ruggedness I'm sure. If I can get enough of the padded mailers that I prefer that cost could go as low as $0.33 which would bring the shipping costs back down to what I originally expected.

 Is there a preferred Method that the Canadians would like me to use? Maybe a couple of you could shoot me a PM with your thoughts.

 I'll be PM'ing our international hubs to coordinate their costs and integrate that into the Paypal billing wherever possible.

 Thanks for bearing with me.

 Nate


----------



## Fresno Bob

@n_maher this may help with the padded mailer issues http://www.uline.com/Group_31.asp?pricode=wf945


----------



## tezzla

2 boards thanks!

 cheers,

 terry

 pm sent


----------



## 04BluMach

Two fer me too please!! 

 Thanks for a great Project!


----------



## Jaypetermen

1 board please.


----------



## steinchen

2 additional boards please ( 4 + 2 -> 6 )

 seems like I'm becoming an Estonia hub


----------



## endia

2 boards please, pm sent.
 thanks.


----------



## dviswa

1 please. PM sent.

 Thanks,
 Dinesh


----------



## Botch

Please change my order from 1 to 3 boards. PM sent.

 Cheers
 Botch...


----------



## meat01

Please change my 1 board to 2 boards. I will send a PM.


----------



## n_maher

Less than 14 hours to go folks, this will be the only time I bump this thread as it approaches the ordering deadline. And please double check your board quantity . The list is current as of 10pm tonight.

*ANY POST OR PM REQUESTING EITHER A CHANGE OF QUANTITY OR NEW ORDER, AFTER NOON (EST) FRIDAY MAY 19TH WILL BE IGNORED.*


----------



## djwkjp

3 boards please...pm sent
 thanks
 dan


----------



## SHLim

Please increase mine to 5.

 Thanks,
 Sam


----------



## Nospam

Geez, I can't seem to resist these PCB group buys... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 2 boards please


----------



## blip

Put me down for a single board.

 PM will be sent in a few minutes.


----------



## n_maher

*[size=large]THE ORDERING PHASE OF THIS GROUP BUY IS NOW CLOSED[/size]*


----------



## Finch&Music

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_*[size=large]THE ORDERING PHASE OF THIS GROUP BUY IS NOW CLOSED[/size]*_

 

Congratulations with this successfull enterprise!!

 Greetings


----------



## n_maher

People should expect to start seeing Paypal invoices as early as tomorrow. I hope to have all of the invoices complete by Monday, when the order for the boards will be placed. 

 More general payment details will be posted this afternoon if I get a chance to do some figuring.


----------



## ottopig

Thanks to Nate and everyone else who contributed to making the group buy work!

 Ottopig


----------



## JWFokker

Things have moved quickly while I was gone it looks like. What's the price per board at now? Last I knew we were around 100 boards. Now it's 160. Crazy.


----------



## n_maher

jw,

 The pricing will be finalized tomorrow, but the boards themselves should end up under $6/ea. Then you have to add shipping to me ($.25/bd), then packaging ($.50 for up to 5 boards), the shipping to you (US = $.75/bd) then paypal ($.30+2.9%). US folks should expect about $8/bd (final cost) with orders of multiple boards having the first board at $8 and subsequent boards around $7.50. You _don't_ want to see the spreadsheet that I'm writing to keep track of all this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 To the Group as a Whole,

 I'm running a bit behind on the Paypal stuff due to all the permutations of orders, prices and the fact that I won't know the actual final board price till tomorrow around noon when Drew and I have a teleconference. This should not have any effect on the delivery of the boards as I will be counting on your collective honesty to come through with the funds and front the money for the order. I expect that the boards will be ordered tomorrow.

 Thanks for your patience and understanding, I had NO idea this many people would be interested in this project. I'm psyched that there are!

 Nate


----------



## JWFokker

Damn. When I placed my order it was roughly $10/board. Now that it's down around $6 it makes me wish I had ordered more. I could've made an amp or two for a friend. This is a killer deal. Thanks for all the hard work dude.


----------



## rmx

somehow I thought the boards were going to be 20 bucks a piece... so I just asked for one... shoulda got more


----------



## n_maher

:shockandawe: total order = 189 boards... aw heck, I'll round it to 200 to get the max price break and have a few extras in case anyone missed the GB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

 Order going in soon.

 N


----------



## drminky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_:shockandawe: total order = 189 boards... aw heck, I'll round it to 200 to get the max price break and have a few extras in case anyone missed the GB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

 Order going in soon.

 N_

 

YGPM


----------



## nikongod

n-maher offically roxors the big 1.

 $6 for an amp board this size is awsome.


----------



## skyskraper

i was thinking, if any of the aussie/nz crew were interested, we should pool our resources when ordering the tubes. my local tube supplier is trying to track some down for me. but if it's too pricey or hard for him to get them we could order a few from AES


----------



## drminky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyskraper* 
_i was thinking, if any of the aussie/nz crew were interested, we should pool our resources when ordering the tubes. my local tube supplier is trying to track some down for me. but if it's too pricey or hard for him to get them we could order a few from AES_

 

Sounds good to me


----------



## n_maher

Ok folks, we're officially cooking with gas now, the boards have been ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . The final raw board cost, including the $100 tooling charge is a whopping $4.96 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 . Folks in the US and Canada should start to expect to see Paypal invoices today/tonight and to save on fees I'll just be sending you one invoice as it is just nonesense to bill you guys twice and have you pay an extra $.30 to paypal. European and Asian/Aussie folks are stuck with two rounds of bills as I don't have hard enough numbers on shipping at this time to make it work and it'll be cheaper for you guys this way.

 Please note, if there is any surplus $$$ left over after the GB Peter Millett is going to become Head-Fi's most recent contributing member. I figure better for Head-Fi to get the $ than Paypal, I hope that the group agrees. 

 As an aside I now have a pretty substantial credit at PCBnet which I hope to use towards either a plug-and-play adapter for Intersil buffers or a diamond buffer board for this amp. We'll see what Drew and I can cook up in the coming months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Back to filtering out the relevant information from the 119 pages of PM's that I have concerning this group buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 Nate


----------



## BradJudy

Great news. Like others, I'm kicking myself a bit for not getting more boards now that the price dropped, but I probably would never build them anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would be happy for extra to go back to head-fi for Peter or your contributing memberships.


----------



## meat01

Great idea with the extra money!

 Rather than 100+ invoices, would it be easier for you to just post a thread saying how much we owe for each board and shipping costs based on where you live, then when we paid you, you could edit the post that we paid, kind of like you did with the # of boards. Of course you could invoice the people who didn't see your list? I am just trying to think of an easy system for you, since there are so many people involved.


----------



## n_maher

Meat,

 I don't think the invoice process will be _all that bad._ At least I hope not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I've got the payment spreadsheet up and running and I think Paypal invoices will actually help me track how everything is going. If I get overwhelmed your plan is not a bad one. Luckily a vast majority of the orders come from the US and Canada so that helps simplify things.

 And there will most certainly be a new post to track payment, shipping and delivery information.

 And Pete really deserves a big thanks for this amp design, so I figured the least I could do was something "in his honor" if you will. Not that contributing membership gets you anything really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but none of this wouldn't have happened with out him and Head-Fi so I thought tying the two together was a good fit. 

 Nate


----------



## NOTHINGness

What did you choose for the manufacturing time on these boards?


----------



## n_maher

Two weeks as it was the best balance of cost vs. man'f time. I also need the time send out all the invoices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Hope that's okay with everyone, I think that it's what I had told people all along. 

 Nate


----------



## jerb

thats fine

 thanks again so much for devoting your time to this, i think we all Appreciate the <$5 boards!


----------



## JWFokker

Wicked. I'll be keeping my eye out for those diamond buffer down the road.


----------



## roibm

I saw you ordered a few extra, so I'm in for one of those. That makes it 2 for me if that's ok with you.


----------



## n_maher

Folks, I haven't gotten to start sending out the Paypal invoices yet. I found a mistake in my spreadsheet last night so now I'm double/triple checking everything again. With a little luck I'll get them out tonight. The PCB man'f won't actually bill my CC until the boards ship (6/7) so I've got plenty of time to get the first round out. If you haven't gotten a bill by then you can be assured that I'll have posted something asking why you haven't paid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 Thanks for you patience. 

 N


----------



## n_maher

Ok, round of the Paypal invoicing has begun - I'll update the thread when it is complete, but don't expect that for at least a couple of days, there's a lot of them to send out.

*EVERYONE IN THE US WHO ORDERED 2 BOARDS SHOULD NOW HAVE A PAYPAL INVOICE.*


----------



## cetoole

Payment sent, and I would like to thank you for all the time and effort you and Drew put into this project.


----------



## USER NAME:

Paid. Thanks!


----------



## 04BluMach

Paid 2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are they here yet.... Are they here yet!!! 

 Really looking forward to those solder fumes wafting through my Sunroom.... and then those TUNES thru TUBES!

 Thanks again for all the effort that it takes to pull something like this together!!! Something like Herding Cats comes to mind! 
 (..now how did they do that???)

 .......And thanks to Pete for his generous donation to the DIY community of his initial design!


----------



## ble0t

Payment sent...thanks again!


----------



## rreynol

Paid as well. Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## n_maher

*EVERYONE IN THE US SHOULD NOW HAVE A PAYPAL INVOICE.* 

 The subject of each individual's emailed invoice should specify how many boards were ordered. I'm hoping that this serves as a double check for you folks. I only caught one mistake from post 9 so I either did a really good job recording this stuff or there's a storm brewing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

 Canada will get their invoices tomorrow along with the round one invoices to the rest of the globe (hopefully).

 As I sit here w/ Darth_Millett (my latest prototype) I get more and more excited looking forward to all the new Milletts that there will be around here soon. Here's a quick teaser of Darth, no quite complete yet (needs rings on tube holes) but functional.


----------



## jeffreyj900

Just paid! Hope there is a build thread..... I bought three boards 'cause I know one will end up being toast


----------



## ShiroZ

Paid!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Payment sent, thanks Nate for all the effort


----------



## jerb

Payment Sent! Thanks again!


----------



## djwkjp

paid
 thanks bye


----------



## Nospam

Payment sent!

 Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## phobus

Payment sent. Thanks!


----------



## sbelyo

Paid....

 All the best


----------



## Jaypetermen

Paid.

 Thank You!


----------



## Buzzerbro

Paid. Thanks everyone for your hard work on this project.


----------



## dviswa

Nate,

 Thank you verymuch for the hard work. Paid.
 Regards,
 Dinesh


----------



## n_maher

*Ok my northern brothers (Canada) - you've got your bills now too.*

 This weekend I'll try to post the payment status of everyone who's been billed thus far. I'll also try to get the round one bills out to the int'l folks, they're ready to go just a matter of inputting it all into Paypal.

 Thanks to all of you who've paid prompty! To the slackers, get'er done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 N


----------



## headchange4u

Money sent.

 Thanks Nate


----------



## JWFokker

I just got around to reading my PMs (didn't know I had any) and apparently I'm getting 4 boards. I don't have the loot to build 4 amps as I just ordered parts for 2 amps from Digikey, so if anyone wants another board or two down the road, let me know. I'll have 2 extras when they arrive.


 Oh, and I'm also paid up. Thanks dude.


----------



## n_maher

JW,

 You've got a new PM, we'll get this straightened out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 Nate


----------



## JWFokker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_JW,

 You've got a new PM, we'll get this straightened out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 Nate_

 


 Thanks dude. Somebody else probably wants those two extra boards more than I do anyway.


----------



## andante

Payment made.

 Thanks for all the hard work in organizing this.


----------



## n_maher

*WORLD WIDE PAYPAL INVOICES HAVE NOW BEEN SENT. IF YOU YOU'RE IN THIS GROUP BUY AND DON'T HAVE AN INVOICE PLEASE SEND ME A PM.*


----------



## individual6891

Cool!!..
*
 [size=xx-large]Paid[/size]*


----------



## Erik S.

Paid.

 Thanks for your effort Nate


----------



## evo_lution

Paid.

 Thanks


----------



## mike2908

Paid.

 Nate - thanks for your hard work ( & time ) to get this project running.


----------



## SpinningAround

Paid.

 Thanks for all your hard work. Looking forward to first time I press play.

 Cheers,

 Alex


----------



## Finch&Music

Payment already send from international location.

 I want to express my appreciation for all the investment from you and Drew in this project. This project have take a lot of your personal and creative lifetime, I assume! And give you in rerverse - I hope - much pleasure. 

 You both have invest very much time in it, listen to all the feedback and I am convinced that the whole process will have a succesfull result for many of us! Thanks! 

 I am looking forward to building and tweaking some of the boards (under your supervision with the appropreate suggestions!).

 Greetings

 Pieter.


----------



## Nisbeth

Paid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 /U.


----------



## AtomBoy

Nate and Drew, thanks for all the work! You guys ROCK but I couldn't wait two weeks.






 More over on the 'Post pics of your builds....' sticky thread.

 (Payment sent BTW- I can't wait to build one on a real PCB!)


----------



## SHLim

Paypal Paid. Thanks for making this possible.
 BTW Nate, did you post your review on this amp? Looking forward to read them.

 Sam


----------



## n_maher

There were a couple of comments in my PPA / M3 comparo about the Millett. At the time I didn't want it to appear as if I was attempting to drum up more interest in the Group Buy so I held off on saying any more. I don't want to clutter this thread with impressions or a review too much so I'll try to be brief. If you build about as maxed a version of this amp as you can you'll be into it for about $100, case and power supply being somewhat variable cost factors. I've been running two of these for a couple weeks now, one with Elna Silmic caps, one with Nichicon Muse caps. They both sound outstanding, period. For the money I have yet to hear a better amp, whether it's a stripped PIMETA or a maxed out MINT. The Millet doesn't outperform my M3 in any area but it is so much fun to listen to with my Grados on dynamic music that I've spent the most time with this combo over the past couple weeks. I've also used it with my ER4ses and that is a very nice combination as it adds some much needed low end grunt to the Etys signature. Heck, it's even is a nice match for my Sennheisers, just not my personal favorite. 

 I loaned the other prototype to a friend who has a pair of Shure E2s and modded Senn 580s. All of his comments have been extremely positive and after one night with my 225s he's now Grado shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And don't be surprised if you see a couple MINTs that I built for sale soon as I think there will be a Millett permanently installed on my desk at work. Did I mention that it also pairs quite nicely with my Koss KSC75s? 

 In the end is it the cleanest, most detailed amp I've heard? No, but there is a "fun factor" about the Millett that I think you'd have to spend a lot more money to even come close to. Pete hit on a great package with this project in the fact that the sum of its parts just flat out performs well together.

 Sorry about failing to be brief but I'm sitting here listening to a Millett right now and it's bliss.

 Nate


----------



## .: ZMN :.

Just made the payment. Thanks for all the effort!


----------



## tezzla

cheers for going to all this effort!

 many thanks!


----------



## shiggins

Paid. Thanks again Nate for all your effort.


----------



## ucbEE

Paid. Thanks a bunch Nate. Can someone tell me if I'm supposed to send another PM or something?


----------



## drminky

paid. Thanks dude


----------



## endia

paid, thanks Nate.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ucbEE* 
_Paid. Thanks a bunch Nate. Can someone tell me if I'm supposed to send another PM or something?_

 

No additional PM required, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 N


----------



## n_maher

Well, all but 2 of you have paid your bills. So to the majority I say THANKS. I'd like to think that at some point I'll have the time to go through and leave everybody feedback, but I'm not sure that's realistic given the size of this buy. 

 Now we all get to sit back and wait for the boards to ship! 

 Nate


----------



## ble0t

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## dviswa

Folks,

 This has been a big GB, taking up a lot of time and effort, so much more than Nate leaving us feed back, I suggest we all give him a great feedback. 

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=101342&highlight=n_maher


----------



## Nisbeth

Nate, would it be more manageble if those who wanted feedback sent you a PM and asked for it? There are probably a lot of the participants who have plenty of feedback and don't really need any more....just a thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /U.


----------



## n_maher

A. Please don't leave me feedback till I've successfully sent you your boards.

 B. Please don't send me a PM reqeusting feedback. At least not yet, my PM box is precariously full at the moment. We can all deal with the feedback issue after the completion of the group buy. 

 Thanks again to the group for being so easy to deal with, we're down to one payment remaining!

 Nate


----------



## Blooze

Nate - Could you PM me if there were any boards left for us that didn't get in on the group buy?

 Shane


----------



## n_maher

Shane,

 I thought I had already sent you a PM about this. To anyone who missed out on the group buy - I cannot, at this point, accept new or additional orders. There simply is just too much paperwork involved and I don't want to risk any mistakes with people who participated in the group buy. 

 That said, there may be a few boards available at the completion of the group buy. If and when I've decided that I will just post a normal for sale thread in the proper forum. These boards will be sold at cost and may include some of the pre-production boards (which actually cost more than the production model, unfortunately). However many boards I have will be sold on a first-come, first serve basis. I just don't have the time to track every PM I've gotten about this and who's in what position in "line". I hope you understand.

 Also, I have ZERO intention of starting a service like AMB or Tangent as I simply do not have the time or resources to do so. I believe that Drew is putting together documentation to accompany the boards. When it is complete it will be available on the hybrid website. I cannot say whether or not this will be done by the time that the boards ship. Again, I hope you guys understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 [EDIT] Also, Pete Millett has included the info on this board revision on his site - www.pmillett.com - which includes all the files that one would need to order boards of their own. You'd need to order at least 10 to make it remotely affordable based on my experience. I know that this isn't the most economical solution for people who missed the group buy, but at least there's something. I wish I could afford to buy more boards but as it is I own the world's most expenisve, stock Millett Hybrid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.[/EDIT]

 That's it for now.

 Nate


----------



## guzzler

Just a quick note from me as well for all EU group buyers. I'm currently in the middle of exams, and I suspect the boards are going to arrive right in the middle of them, but they'll certainly be shipped, at the very latest, by the 16th of June. Hope you understand...

 regards

 Gus

 PS, Nate, could you email me a list of addresses and quantities so I can get organised a bit for minimum pain on arrival. awjl3 (at) cam (dot) ac (dot) uk


----------



## n_maher

Gus,

 I'll send the email late tonight or tomorrow morning (US time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, of course).

 You have 15 orders including your own. They will all come presorted with tags id'ing who's is what to save time on your end. Hopefully that'll make it easier for you.

 Nate


----------



## guzzler

Wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_Gus,

 I'll send the email late tonight or tomorrow morning (US time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, of course).

 You have 16 orders including your own. They will all come presorted with tags id'ing who's is what to save time on your end. Hopefully that'll make it easier for you.

 Nate_


----------



## n_maher

*THIS JUST IN FROM THE "GOOD NEWS" DEPARTMENT* 

 The production boards shipped a full 4 days early (today)! I expect to see them by mid next week and if I can, send on the international shipments before I head to Vegas next weekend. I wasn't planning on getting all that done that fast but I'll see what I can do. You'll have to excuse my bachelor party getting in the way of our amp building 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 N


----------



## JWFokker

Wicked. I placed my last parts order just in time. Thanks again dude.


----------



## ble0t




----------



## n_maher

I'm ironing out the final shipping details with our internation hubs, with any luck I'll have all the details tomorrow. 

 My plan is this - send out round 2 of the paypal invoices and the [2] international packages before I leave. I'll deal with all the US/CA boards upon my return. I wish I could get it all done before 2pm Thursday but I was in the office for 14 hours today and the next two days don't look any better.

 I'll update the thread with any progress.

 Nate


----------



## ble0t

No worries..."real life" should take precedence every once and a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again for all the hard work!


----------



## n_maher

*JACKPOT* 

 Boards are in and look great! I'll post pictures tonight if I get a chance, haven't gotten out of the office before 10:30pm so far this week so here's to hoping...

 N


----------



## JWFokker

Awesome. The last of the parts I needed have arrived so I'm ready to go. The mini tube sockets from Cascade Surplus are quite nice. It should also be noted that they have pretty nice knobs for cheap. I got three heavy duty plastic knobs with a brushed metal center (I can't tell if it's steel or aluminum) for something like $0.75 each. Pretty good quality. Four tube sockets and three knobs was only $11.79 shipped. Quite reasonable.


----------



## n_maher

Folks, reality has set in and there just isn't any way that I can get any of the boards shipped out before I leave today. This doesn't put us any behind the original delivery schedule, it just means that I didn't get a chance to take advantage of the boards shipping early. It's Thursday, 1pm, and I've already worked over 40hrs this week...

 So, as soon as I return home from my long weekend the shipping begins. People outside the US and Canada should expect "round 2" paypal invoices early next week. Thanks for your patience and understanding and have a great weekend everyone.

 N


----------



## MisterX

Don't worry about it, we will still be here when you get back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Have a nice weekend!


----------



## aeroes

It's cool nate!

 Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## n_maher

Well, I survived Las Vegas, dang that place is crazy! I picked up all the mailing supplies that I need tonight and I've started sorting all the US and Canadian orders. The first round of shipments should go out on Wednesday along with the Euro and Aussie bulk shipments. International folks should expect to see round two invoices at the end of the week. I'd hoped to get more done tonight but it's literally 95degrees in my upstairs office (no AC) and I'm dying! The heat is supposed to break tomorrow and if not I'll just suck it up and drink lots of water. Just so you know at this point that I haven't taken your money and ran here's a picture of 100 of the production boards that I brough home to start sorting. 

 N


----------



## jerb

i have checked for your return at least 3 times daily since you left, glad to see the boards will ship soon (yay)


----------



## Voodoochile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_Well, I survived Las Vegas, dang that place is crazy!_

 

You must have done something wrong, then.


----------



## n_maher

Okay folks, I feel like I need some help here. I started looking at shipping qoutes for sending out the packages today, just to get an idea of what the final cost would be. 

 UPS to the UK is quoting me like $100 for a 4lb package and $120 for a 10lb'er. Is this really what I should expect? Cripes, I could almost fly one way with the package for that! There are 40 boards headed to Gus which weigh approximately 6lbs, I just can't believe that this is what I'll be charged and forced to charge members of the group buy. Any suggestions, confirmation or what have you?

 The Aussie folks don't have to worry, your stuff is able to fit in a global priority envelope so that's no big deal.

 HELP!

 Nate


----------



## drewd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_UPS to the UK is quoting me like $100 for a 4lb package and $120 for a 10lb'er. Is this really what I should expect? Cripes, I could almost fly one way with the package for that! There are 40 boards headed to Gus which weigh approximately 6lbs, I just can't believe that this is what I'll be charged and forced to charge members of the group buy. Any suggestions, confirmation or what have you?_

 

Global Express Mail should be around $55.00 for 10 pounds. I'd recommend that. It's trackable and should take less than a week to get there.

 Global Priority Mail is $26.00 for four pounds. No tracking, but I've never lost one of those going to the UK.

 -Drew


----------



## n_maher

So, it sounds like Global Express is the way I'll go. After GS's recent package debacle I think I'll at least have tracking on the packages.

 Thanks Drew!

 N


----------



## ble0t

Surprisingly, the USPS has decent international rates and fairly quick delivery times...not bad for a bureaucratic, under-funded agency


----------



## MisterX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ble0t* 
_Surprisingly, the USPS has decent international rates and fairly quick delivery times...not bad for a bureaucratic, under-funded agency 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They are one of the best for international shipments. 
 To bad their whole tracking thing is totaly useless.


----------



## n_maher

Well all the international boards are sorted, packed and will ship tomorrow via Global Priority Express Mail. Expect round 2 invoices to follow shortly.

 US/CA orders will start packing tonight with the first round of shipments hopefully going out tomorrow as well. I will try to post who's orders go out when, it'll basically be in the order you posted in the thread, but maybe not exact. 

 Time to get home and start packing.

 Nate


----------



## n_maher

Well, I decided that if I was going to bother to pack stuff tonight I might as well do it all. So, tomorrow morning (provided the USPS doesn't shoot me on the spot) all of the boards will ship. 4 hrs later and they're ready to go. My thumbs hurt from sticking shipping labels on padded envelopes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Nate


----------



## en480c4

Hey Nate...

 GO TO BED!!!


----------



## n_maher

Well folks, the USPS and I did some serious business over lunch today and with that everyone's boards are in the mail. Please post when your package arrives so that I can track how things are going. I'd expect that everyone in the US and CA would have their boards by the end of next week along with both int'l shipping hubs. I triple checked quantities so I don't think anyone will have an issue but please shoot me a PM if you think there was a mistake.

 Nate


----------



## JWFokker

Holy crap! All of them? You're a machine.


----------



## drewd

Time for a vacation!!!


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JWFokker* 
_Holy crap! All of them? You're a machine._

 

Honestly it was simply a matter of not wanting to deal with them any more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Here's to hoping that I got it right the first time! If I ever see a Millett Hybrid board again it'll be too soon, oh wait, I'm starting to build one tonight, D'OH! It'll be my first, non-prototype. I hope to be able to report tomorrow that the production boards are 100% functional, not that I have any doubts.

 N


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drewd* 
_Time for a vacation!!!_

 

You are seriously not kidding! I think 2 weeks in Hawaii at the end of July will do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Blooze

Hawaii in July. That sounds real good about now! I'd go ahead and treat myself if I were you Nate.


----------



## rmx

Holy.. Nate, you're crazy. In a good way. If you ever take a vacation in vancouver, give me a shout - my place is open to you


----------



## meat01

I am going to be gone for a week, so you won't get a PM from me saying it arrived


----------



## n_maher

You want crazy, I'll show you crazy!

 This is what my workspace looked like last night:






 That's 120 some odd millett boards (the US boards) all divided up by user.

 And this is what my workspace looks like tonight:






 That, my friends, is head-fi's first Millett amp using a production PCB. I should have it powered up and working tomorrow night, maybe late night tonight but I'm beat after last night's marathon packing session.

 Nate


----------



## Thaddy

Oh boy, I wonder who that lucky person is going to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That board deserves to go in one beefed up Millet, if I say so myself!

 edit: Nate, feel free to use this thread to document the build process, I'm sure your fellow Head-Fi'ers wouldn't mind


----------



## n_maher

So now that Thaddy let the cat out of the bag I'll fill in the blanks. I'm building him a Millett. Why? I thought it'd be neat to build one that was completely maxed out with basically all the boutique parts that you could think of (Elna and WIMA caps, STEPS power supply, Alps pot, etc.) and it just so happened that Zack was looking for one. So we struck up a deal. Now, before someone *cough* comes crashing in here and accuses me of DIY for profit let's get one thing perfectly straight. Thaddy is buying the parts for this amp, that's it, nothing more. And before I get flooded with PM's asking me to build amps, this is it, a one shot deal. Why Thaddy? Well, he asked, and quite nicely at that so a partnership was formed. Now what Zack doesn't know is that I'm way ahead of the game with his project, muaahahahaha, MUAAAHAHAHA!


----------



## Thaddy

This is better than my birthday and Christmas combined. Freakin' sweet


----------



## rreynol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_So now that Thaddy let the cat out of the bag I'll fill in the blanks. I'm building him a Millett. Why? I thought it'd be neat to build one that was completely maxed out with basically all the boutique parts that you could think of (Elna and WIMA caps, STEPS power supply, Alps pot, etc.) and it just so happened that Zack was looking for one. So we struck up a deal. Now, before someone *cough* comes crashing in here and accuses me of DIY for profit let's get one thing perfectly straight. Thaddy is buying the parts for this amp, that's it, nothing more. And before I get flooded with PM's asking me to build amps, this is it, a one shot deal. Why Thaddy? Well, he asked, and quite nicely at that so a partnership was formed. Now what Zack doesn't know is that I'm way ahead of the game with his project, muaahahahaha, MUAAAHAHAHA!




_

 

Nice STEPS. Looks a lot like the one I'm finishing up except my line filter is much smaller


----------



## JWFokker

IT HAS ARRIVED!

 I thought I was going to be bored today, but now I have many an opportunity to burn my fingers with the soldering iron. Thanks dude.


----------



## AtomBoy

Gator the maildude brought me my boards- yay!






 It took about 2 hours to stuff inbetween managing a yardsale and worked the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used the same parts that I used in my P2P 'scrappy' version and I am very pleased that the PCB version seems to have the same buzz with the same cheap-o PS. That means the Scrappy Millett is OK! I've got a Condor PS that makes the Scrappy sound fantastic, so more experiments later.

 Cheers!


----------



## JWFokker

I finished mine up too, except I forgot the power supply. I ordered a 24VDC 1200ma wallwart from Parts Express since Mouser wanted too much for theirs and Digikey was out of stock. I'd build a TREAD, but I don't know what wallwart to use with it. Tangent has this calculator to figure out PS requirements, but I'll be damned if I know what values to put in. Also, is the LED necessary? I didn't get any because I hate LEDs. Should I just jumper the traces or should I use a resistor in there?

 At any rate, the boards are top notch. Thanks again Nate.


----------



## MisterX

Nope... neither the lED or it's resistor is required. 
 DO NOT JUMPER THE PADS!
 (you short out the power rails)


----------



## meat01

Thanks Nate, I got my boards today!


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rreynol* 
_Nice STEPS. Looks a lot like the one I'm finishing up except my line filter is much smaller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Well, that makes sense if you built a V1.2 STEPS. That one is a V1.0 which used a much larger, more expensive filter. The next 3 steps that I'm going to build will all be the V1.2 boards. Performance wise I don't think that you get any benefit from the larger filter so don't feel inadequate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 And I can't believe that folks are already getting boards and building amps, that just about makes my weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nate


----------



## comabereni

*EDIT:* Found a builder--thanks steinchen!
 _____________________________________

 Does anyone here want to earn $$$ populating one of my 3 PCB's with premium parts while they are doing their own maxed out version of this amp? I've got 3 boards coming and no time to figure out, hunt down parts for, order, solder, tweak, and complete one of these. I'm planning to use it mostly as a pre-amplifier for a custom Tripath-based chip amp for my speakers and sub. Please PM me if you know what you're doing and can assemble a maxed Millett for me with a couple special features to discuss the project in more detail and work out a very fair price. I can make this worth your time. Also, I'll case it myself, so I only need a solder and circuit guru. 

 Thanks,

 Paul (coma)


----------



## rreynol

I wish my board would show up.

 My little red friends are getting lonely.


----------



## JWFokker

Looks good. A shame Silmics aren't as widely available as Cerafines. I'm using Panasonic FM's on everything other than the outputs. There I've got two enormous 100v 220uf Silmics because that was the highest capacitance in the Silmic range I could find. I'd rather have use 35v or even 50v but you've gotta take what you can get I guess.


 I just caved in an ordered $40 worth of Cerafines. I'll do one amp with Cerafines, one amp with FMs and we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## drewd

Send me pictures of your builds! I'll put them on the web site (http://hybrid.fluidlight.com) so that everyone can see them. Also, if you have any helpful hints or interesting experiences in building your amplifier, don't forget to post them.

 My email address for pictures is hybrid@fluidlight.com.

 BTW, great job, Nate! I just got back from the mountains and my boards were in the mailbox!

 -Drew


----------



## jeffreyj900

I would be *VERY* interested to know if it is possible to build the amp with two headphone jacks? That way the wife and I can enjoy the music together


----------



## pabbi1

Shouldn't a separate build thread be opened for build discussion and results?


----------



## n_maher

Here's my thoughts on this. 

 There are good instructions on the hybrid.fluidlight site and this is really a pretty easy build, easier than a Cmoy actually. Unless we start seeing a rash of the same questions about the same problem I think we can get by without a build thread for this amp. 

 Nate


----------



## James281

i am too late


----------



## dviswa

Regarding instructions on the web, I guess right now there are 2 sites. One you mentioned Nate, and then the old one on shellbrook. Perhaps Drew can spare some time and get rid of the shellbrook one.


----------



## drewd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dviswa* 
_Regarding instructions on the web, I guess right now there are 2 sites. One you mentioned Nate, and then the old one on shellbrook. Perhaps Drew can spare some time and get rid of the shellbrook one._

 

I'll take care of that tonight. Thanks for reminding me!

 -Drew


----------



## JWFokker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_Here's my thoughts on this. 

 There are good instructions on the hybrid.fluidlight site and this is really a pretty easy build, easier than a Cmoy actually. Unless we start seeing a rash of the same questions about the same problem I think we can get by without a build thread for this amp. 

 Nate_

 


 It thought it was exceptionally easy to build too. Really, you just drop the parts in, solder 'em up and you're ready to go. How much easier can it get?


----------



## n_maher

1. The second round of paypal invoices (international folks only) went out this morning. Thanks to those of you who paid me within two minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

 2. The spare boards have been sold, there are none left at this time. I thought I was going to have at least a couple extras but between sending one to Pete (complimentary of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and a few folks who had PM'd me right after the group buy ended they're all spoken for. Sorry.

 3. A big thanks to everyone involved in this project. From the initial head-fiers who helped suggest changes to the board, to the prototyping team, Pete Millett for letting us hack up his design and offering support at every turn and especially Drew, who volunteered countless hours, web space, money, etc. and is the only reason that this was able to happen. 

 Now let's see some pictures of some wicked Milletts!

 Nate


----------



## MASantos

I would like to sugest a little change to the intructions on the hibrid site, if I am allowed. I think that step 5, installing the bufer sockets should be should be moved to number two, because just from looking at the pictures, it seems dificult to place them between all those caps and tue sockets. if they are installed just after the beginning, it will be easier to hold them in place while soldering.
 What do you think Drew?

 Manuel Santos

 PS: Nate, please don't forget about me, I already have my Iron, meter and tools ready...


----------



## drewd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* 
_I would like to sugest a little change to the intructions on the hibrid site, if I am allowed. I think that step 5, installing the bufer sockets should be should be moved to number two, because just from looking at the pictures, it seems dificult to place them between all those caps and tue sockets. if they are installed just after the beginning, it will be easier to hold them in place while soldering.
 What do you think Drew?_

 

I think that's an excellent idea - I'll take care of it today.

 Here's a picture of my Maxed Millett. Wimas and Elna Silmic II's. It's going into a 19" 2U rackmount case, along with either a STEPS or a Condor power supply, depending on how busy I get this week. Sorry for the picture quality - it's my cell phone camera.


----------



## headchange4u

I got my PCB today. Thanks a million Nate!

 I have not recieved my second invoice yet.


----------



## kilkil

got mine, thanks.


----------



## Thaddy

Enough of this! I've seen too many "I got my pcb, thanks!" posts...now let's start seeing some Millet's getting built 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guy do plan on building them right?


----------



## USER NAME:

Thanks Guys!!! I got the boards today. I'll post a few pics as soon as I'm done with my wood(maple & walnut)/aluminum/carbon fiber/chassis.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *headchange4u* 
_I have not recieved my second invoice yet._

 

Unless Kentucky moved outside the US you won't be getting one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 International folks (Europe, Austrailia, etc.) are the only ones getting a second round of invoices, the rest of you paid the full amount the first time. For what it's worth I think even people in far away places still got the boards for around $10/ea. shipped. I think we did good.

 And nice work on the Millett, Drew. I really wish that the Silmic II's were a more pleasing color. Dog poop brown and yellow just doesn't do it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 N


----------



## BlazerFRS

Now that we can't order any more PCB's, any thoughts on the home echability of these boards?


 The other recent post on home board etching has piquied my interest...

 -BlazerFRS


----------



## drewd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BlazerFRS* 
_Now that we can't order any more PCB's, any thoughts on the home echability of these boards?_

 

I think that you'd be much better off building the amp using point to point construction instead of trying to etch your own PCB. It strikes me as a fairly difficult board to pick as a first project because you'll almost certainly have to do a double sided board, so you'll run into registration difficulties. But as a point to point job, you'll be amazed and just how small you can make the amplifier.

 -Drew


----------



## pabbi1

Have board(s)... must solder...

 Thanks Nate!!


----------



## headchange4u

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_Unless Kentucky moved outside the US you won't be getting one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 International folks (Europe, Austrailia, etc.) are the only ones getting a second round of invoices, the rest of you paid the full amount the first time. 
 N_

 


 Good. Thanks a bunch Nate.


----------



## Jaypetermen

Received the boards. Thank You.


----------



## rreynol

Received the boards. Thanks Nate, Drew, and everyone else that made the groupbuy possible.


----------



## Unclewai

Few questions I have:

 About the placement of the BUF634, they should be placed so the BB logos 
 are facing toward each other right?

 can I use the R/L-Pot_out to connect to the headphone or do I have to use left_out right_out? They seem so far apart?

 If I use it as a pre-amp, is it dangerous if I make an additional rca out for my subwoofer?


----------



## SHLim

Oversea freight $17.30 paid.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Unclewai* 
_Few questions I have:

 About the placement of the BUF634, they should be placed so the BB logos 
 are facing toward each other right?_

 

It's a bad idea to count on the labels. Instead use the graphical cues on the board, namely the small half circle cut out that is located at one end of the buffer. You can see it in rreynol's picture.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Unclewai* 
_can I use the R/L-Pot_out to connect to the headphone or do I have to use left_out right_out? They seem so far apart?_

 

 No, do NOT use the "R/L-Pot_out" pads. You want to either use the group of 3 pads at the end opposite the volume labeled "RT_OUT" and so on, or the individual pads located throughout the board. I'd just use the 3 at the end if it were me. 
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Unclewai* 
_If I use it as a pre-amp, is it dangerous if I make an additional rca out for my subwoofer?_

 

 I'd really like for Drew to answer this one as I don't feel comfortable, sorry.

 HTH,

 Nate


----------



## drewd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Unclewai* 
_About the placement of the BUF634, they should be placed so the BB logos 
 are facing toward each other right?_

 

The buffers are oriented 180 degrees from each other - line up the notch on the outline with the notch on each buffer. If you end up with the letters facing the same direction (that is, one is not upside down in relation to the other), they're not installed correctly.

  Quote:


 can I use the R/L-Pot_out to connect to the headphone or do I have to use left_out right_out? They seem so far apart? 
 

You need to use left_out right_out or you can use the outputs at the back of the board that are grouped closely together.

 If I use it as a pre-amp, is it dangerous if I make an additional rca out for my subwoofer?[/QUOTE]

 No, the input impedance of your power amp and subwoofer amp are high enough that it won't cause any problems.

 -Drew


----------



## Unclewai

Thanks!

 And for the power supply. I wire V_in as + and s2 as - right?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Unclewai* 
_And for the power supply. I wire V_in as + and s2 as - right?_

 

No. Assuming that you're using a single voltage power supply you'll wire the positive lead from the PS to V_in and the negative lead to "GND". S1 and S2 allow you to board wire your power switch. 

 Hope that clears it up, if not, I'll post a picture of one wired up.

 Nate


----------



## ble0t

Received my board yesterday...thanks again!


----------



## mrdon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *USER NAME:* 
_Thanks Guys!!! I got the boards today. I'll post a few pics as soon as I'm done with my wood(maple & walnut)/aluminum/carbon fiber/chassis._

 

So you are not the only one handy with both a soldering gun and a table saw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I too am working on a design for a wood enclosure. I assume that you first put the completed pcb inside a metal enclosure and then wrap that in wood? Would there be an issue with building a wood enclosure out of solid hard maple and lining the inside with copper tape or TI Shield (percyaudio.com)? What about the tubes and the wood? What size hole is needed so that tubes do not start burning the enclosure?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrdon* 
_What about the tubes and the wood? What size hole is needed so that tubes do not start burning the enclosure?_

 

The tubes should not get hot enough to burn anything. You can touch them with your fingers even after a straight hour of use. They get hot, but not that hot. The tubes are roughly 5/8 to 3/4" in diameter so I tend you use a 1" hole.

 HTH,

 Nate


----------



## skyskraper

the dimensions are in the tube datasheet . i was gonna stick mine in to an old single bottle champagne case that ihave lieing around (85 clos de mensil), not going to bother with metal shielding. im sure there would be a lot of merit in lining any wooden enclosure with some copper foil or the like.


----------



## guzzler

All European orders have been shipped out to you, if you could let me know when they arrive, that would be great

 g


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guzzler* 
_All European orders have been shipped out to you, if you could let me know when they arrive, that would be great

 g_

 

OUTSTANDING! Thanks again for voluteering to help.

 Nate


----------



## mrdon

1. Ordered item # 505-M100.1/160/5 from Mouser and received Wima Polypropylene Film Capacitors 160V .1uF 5%. However, I noticed that the description calls for 0.22uF film caps to be placed in these areas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Before I go any further, I just want to double check and see that I have the correct caps for these areas. 

 2. This is a newbie question...are these film caps directional? I see on the pcb there is an "=" that runs perpendicular to the area where the caps are placed. Does that sign indicate direction and how is that determined on the cap? Or do I just slam them in any old way and they will work? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks ahead of time!!!


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrdon* 
_1. Ordered item # 505-M100.1/160/5..._

 

You're fine, the exact value is not critical. Drew is currently updating the parts area of the site to reflect this.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrdon* 
_2. This is a newbie question...are these film caps directional?Thanks ahead of time!!!_

 

 Non-polar, so you basically slam them in, but pay attention to the fact that one of the legs always needs to go in the ground hole. This is a bit unclear but just look at rreynol's picture to see how to offset the cap to one side or the other. 

 HTH,

 Nate


----------



## drewd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrdon* 
_1. Ordered item # 505-M100.1/160/5 from Mouser and received Wima Polypropylene Film Capacitors 160V .1uF 5%. However, I noticed that the description calls for 0.22uF film caps to be placed in these areas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Before I go any further, I just want to double check and see that I have the correct caps for these areas._

 

You are A-OK. The value of the cap is not critical - .1uF will work just as well as .22uF in this application.

  Quote:


 2. This is a newbie question...are these film caps directional? I see on the pcb there is an "=" that runs perpendicular to the area where the caps are placed. Does that sign indicate direction and how is that determined on the cap? Or do I just slam them in any old way and they will work? 
 

Film caps are not directional, so put 'em in any way you like. One thing to be careful about on this board is that you're actually putting them in the right holes. I laid out each film cap position so that the capacitor schematic symbol is between the positive and negative pins - that is, there is a single positive pin and a plethora of negative pins, if that makes any sense at all...

 -Drew

 [EDIT: Must stop reading Nate's mind...]


----------



## rreynol

Maybe this will help. 






 See how I've got my Wima .1uF/160/5 caps placed?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drewd* 
_[EDIT: Must stop reading Nate's mind...]_

 

I believe that since great minds think alike this is proof positive that crazy minds think alike too! I beat you to the punch by a whole minute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

 rreynol,

 thanks for posting the picture, mind if we use it for the site?

 N


----------



## mrdon

Thanks guys for your coaching! This newbie greatly appreciates it!


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrdon* 
_Thanks guys for your coaching! This newbie greatly appreciates it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Look out, you're a newbie being coached by another newbie, that's spells DANGER!


----------



## diskostu

Received the boards. Thank you Nate and Drew.


----------



## Vladco

Received my boards. Thank you.


----------



## djwkjp

got my boards yesterday-- thanks guys!!


----------



## evo_lution

Got my boards today - thanks guys for all your hard work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 evo


----------



## JWFokker

Quick question. The chassis mount tube sockets I got have a center connector (in addition to the 7 pin connectors). Is this necessary as the tube makes no contact with the center connector, or can I remove it to make wiring easier?


----------



## drewd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JWFokker* 
_The chassis mount tube sockets I got have a center connector (in addition to the 7 pin connectors). Is this necessary as the tube makes no contact with the center connector, or can I remove it to make wiring easier?_

 

The connector isn't necessary, so you can go ahead and pull it out.

 -Drew


----------



## Emon

So...now that the group buy is over, where can I get my hands on a revised PCB? I'd imagine there are a few members with leftover PCBs, but other than that? I can etch it myself, but I'd rather just buy a labeled, masked professional board. There are the $40 older boards on DIYaudio...same circuit, just a different topology, correct?


----------



## JWFokker

There's always point to point building. I've seen at least one guy do it that way. But it looked pretty crazy in there.


----------



## Emon

What, you mean on a copper clad perf board? No thanks. Those are great for tiny electronics projects with just a few components (I have a touch sensor circuit mounted on one) but I'd never do a full scale project. Might as well DIY etch by that point. I suppose I could "silk screen" with a fine tipped silver sharpie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit: On second thought it doesn't look that easy to etch...what about the old DIYaudio boards?


----------



## JWFokker

Nah. I meant hand mounted on a wooden or plastic board. The original breadboard was actually a block of wood used for cutting bread on. The most hardcore audiophiles build their amps this way, and spin their vinyls with handcrank based turntables that have been blessed by the pope. No joke.

 But seriously, breadboards did originate from blocks of wood. Supposedly point to point sounds the best because it eliminates crosstalk and all sorts of other electronic interference, assuming it's laid out properly.


----------



## Emon

Reduced crosstalk for better sound quality? Sounds like another audiophile purist myth...I would think those same people would say it's worse because of more solder joints or something.


----------



## tezzla

Cheers for all the hard work guys!!! top stuff!!!

 looking forward to having a bash at making it.

 Any people in the UK suggest a good place to get all the components?


----------



## n_maher

Just thought that I'd let you all know that Pete Millett is Head-Fi's newest contributing member. As I alwasy said if there was any remaining money after the group buy it would be donated back to Head-FI and now everything's been paid for I wanted to follow through on that. It was no great sum of money but I think it's the thought that's important. That brings me to another point, so if you'll let me bend your ear for just a minute longer I've got something on my mind. 

 I'd like to think that everyone involved in the group buy realizes that without Head-Fi there wouldn't have been this group buy. So, the next time your thinking about blowing $15 on something that you don't need maybe think twice about whether or not your time here on Head-Fi is worth the equivalent of a trip to the movies or a CD. A lot of people expend a lot of time and energy to keep this place running and I know that I feel good supporting that. The fact that nobody forces you to do this gives you the ability to show that you believe in something.

 Anyway, thanks for putting up with me during the group buy. I hope you all enjoy building your amps and I very much look forward to seeing the pictures.

 Nate


----------



## Voodoochile

Hey Pete, welcome aboard! I like Pete.

 Nate: since this buy is completed, I am going to close the thread now.


----------

